# Beruf Priester



## ELNinyo (7. Juni 2007)

Was fürn beruf soll ich lernen als Priester? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lvl 31 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ydania70 (7. Juni 2007)

Hi, also Priester können gut Verzauberungskunst lernen und vielleicht Schneider! 
Nur ein Tipp von mir!

LG
Yd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (7. Juni 2007)

na dann ein Tipp von mir: Auch Priester können alles lernen...

Schneiderei gefällig? Ich kenne niemanden, der damit reich wurde... (ans Flugmount denkt) oft bekommst du für einen selbst gebauten Gegenstand weniger im Verkauf, als die Rohpreise der Mats im Auktionshaus.

Verzauberer? schon besser.. kostet aber einiges an Geld und Mats um zu leveln... Dann kommen die Leute mit Mats zu dir, um etwas verzaubern zu lassen und geben oft nichtmal ein Trinkgeld dafür...

Auch wenn es für einen Priester unpassend erscheint, lerne zumindest einen Sammelberuf. Kürschnerei, Bergbau, Kräuterkunde... da kannste wenigstens noch etwas verdienen. Und wenn du damit genug Geld verdienst, kannste auch bedenkenlos einen Crafter-Beruf ergreifen.


----------



## whiti (8. Juni 2007)

also das immer alle daran denken gold zu verdienen ... ich erlerne berufe um damit meinen char weiterzubringen und die BoP herstellungsitems benutzen zu können. gold bekomm ich im endgame, level 70 durch die super wiederholbaren quest im schergrat oder durchs farmen von elementaren oder sonstwas, nicht durch verarbeitungsberufe, damit ist selten wer reich geworden.

aber seine ringe zum beispiel verzauern, das kann nicht jeder und bringt dir selber viel mehr als 4k gold auf der bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.b. er ist 31  und auch bald 33 ^^ :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeig mir eine robe in dem level die diese topt !?!


----------



## Lakmaran (8. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nagut level 40, aber das ging bei mir so schnell von 33 bis 40 dass ich danach die mats für die Robe der Macht bereut habe.


----------



## justblue (11. Juni 2007)

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Priester auf Level 70, der NICHT Schneider ist. Ich selbst habe vor etwa einem Monat kürschnern verlernt, um ebenfalls Schneider zu werden. Warum? Weil sich ein Schneider Sachen bauen kann, die etwa auf T4-T5 Niveau sind, zum Beispiel das Urmondstoffset für Holy-Priester. 20er-Taschen sind zwar schweinemäßig teuer, aber eine Anschaffung, die dir langfristig etwas bringen wird. Urmondstoff geht zu netten Preisen im AH weg, falls du selbst keine Verwendung dafür hast. Und das alles bei einem Beruf, der nicht annähernd so viel Aufwand verlangt wie zum Beispiel die Schmiedekunst. Nur von Skill 350 bis 375 wird es etwas zäh, aber auch das ist zu schaffen.

Eigentlich ist Schneidern so etwas wie ein Pflichtberuf für Priester, egal ob du Holy oder Shadow bist.


----------



## Splendid (18. Juli 2007)

Hmm, ich höre auch von allen Seiten, dass man als Priester unbedingt Schneider werden soll!
Bin jetzt Level53 und hab aber Kräuter300 und Alchemie auf 285!

Wollte eigentlich Alchemie nicht verlernen, da die Tränke eigentlich auch ganz nützlich sind und man sie auch für gutes Geld im AH verkaufen kann!

Leider sind ja die Hochstufigen Stoffteile BoP, was ratet ihr mir denn am besten?

Alchie verlernen oder eher nicht???


----------



## Thareen (18. Juli 2007)

Habe einen Holy Priest und den mit Kräuterkunde/Alchemie hochgelevelt.
Überschüssige Kräuter, welche man nicht braucht, im AH verkloppen... bringt gut Gold ein
Manche Tränke gehen da auch weg wie warme Semmeln.
Hinzu kommt das Transmutieren was auch recht einträglich ist.
Sobald ich meinen Farmtwink weiter hochbringe um mir damit die Mats für den Alchi auch mit dem besorgen zu können, werde ich Kräuterkunde auf dem Priester durch Schneidern ersetzen, gerade wegen der Items.
Alchemie bleibt wegen dem Transmutieren, da ich dieses noch für andere Twinks und in der Gilde verwende.
Geskilled ist der Beruf für mich schnell, da ich die ganzen Mats Stapelweise gesammelt habe.

btw. als Kräuter/Alchemist habe ich eigentlich nie Geldprobleme.
Na gut, als Holy bin ich ja auch fast nur in Instanzen unterwegs^^

Kann den Berufszweig nur empfehlen, besonders für Einsteiger welche noch fast ständig blank sind.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juli 2007)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von den Stats ist der Unterschied nicht gerade drastisch, vom Aussehen her schon finde ich.
Sorry, aber da bleibe ich (als weiblicher Draenei) doch lieber bei der Robe der Macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt ih solle des Topics wegen kurz erwähnen, daß meine Priesterin Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst als Beruffe gewählt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rellikemmiT (20. Juli 2007)

also bin mit meinem priest juwelen/bergbau funzt wunderbar
aber gute kombis sind natürlich auch schneider/verzaubere und alchi/blümchenpflücker
ingi/bergbau auch ne interessante kombi! wieviele priester werfen schon mit bomben um sich^^


----------

